# Visual Sample/Video Prompt for Chapman and USC



## InesW

I plan on applying to different Film Production programs for Fall 2024. I'm worried about the work load from August 1-November 1, with school, sports, college application essays, videos, etc. My question is, do you think I can work on Visual Samples during the summer? Do the prompts from each university change from year to year? For example:  For Chapman: Without using dialogue, voice over or music with lyrics, create a film that is under two minutes and is about a character making a difficult decision. Show that the character is pulled in two different directions at an emotional level, visualize their process of consideration and show that they make a decision. or USC: Create a narrative video that is no longer than five minutes in which you had a major creative role. The video can be live-action or animation, fiction or documentary, but it should reflect your aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests. You must specify what role(s) you played. 
Any thoughts on this? 
Many thanks!


----------

